# Lab work In New York State



## jiorio95

Trying to get blood work done in New York State is a pain in the ass, I have heard you need a Dr's recommendation to get your blood work done.  Can any one confirm if this is true?  Labcorp doesn't set up shop in NYS and I'm unaware of anyone who does.  I'd like to get my blood work pre and post cycle done, does anyone know if there is a way to do it besides going to my Dr and telling him what I'm up to?


----------



## Iron1

NYS is tricky but there is an option that I'm aware of.

http://www.lifeextension.com/Vitamins-Supplements/Blood-Tests/Blood-Tests

There is a caveat: (However, if you live in Massachusetts, New York, New Jersey or Rhode Island, you will receive a blood draw kit per state law ... and additional draw fees may apply.) Alternatively, if you choose "Blood Lab Kit", you will receive a kit containing all the necessary blood collection tubes, instructions and pre-paid shipping labels. It will be necessary for you to find a local doctors office, hospital, or local clinic to draw and process your blood. A local draw fee may be incurred.


They are obscenely expensive compared to places like PrivateMedLabs.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

You can try paying using a gift card and choosing an out of state lab.


----------



## Redrum1327

There is a labcorp in Syracuse but im pretty sure you still need a docs letter


----------



## snake

1. Leave that communist state
or
2. Go with Iron1's suggestion.

Just so you know, you'll be paying about 5x what I pay for approximately the same test. "New York and you, perfect together" Got to love that state!


----------



## Mythos

What is the rationale behind passing a law that prevents people ordering their own labs? Makes no sense to me. What could possibly be the harm??


----------



## ECKSRATED

Mythos said:


> What is the rationale behind passing a law that prevents people ordering their own labs? Makes no sense to me. What could possibly be the harm??



Seriously. It's your own health that you are checking. Makes me angry cus I'm in NY also.


----------



## John Ziegler

Mythos said:


> What is the rationale behind passing a law that prevents people ordering their own labs? Makes no sense to me. What could possibly be the harm??


----------



## gomad75

I live in one of the commie states. I just use PrivateMDLabs, fake address, go a state over (45 min ride) and get it over with. Results come in 24 hours. That's better service than any doctor has provided for me. 

Ever ask a doctor about getting you T-levels checked? Talk about getting the 10th degree.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Mythos said:


> What is the rationale behind passing a law that prevents people ordering their own labs? Makes no sense to me. What could possibly be the harm??



Why can't I get tested in Maryland, New York, New Jersey, Rhode Island or Massachusetts?
Laws in these states require that any lab work be ordered by your personal physician; a copy of this order must be presented at the laboratory. If your state does not permit laboratory testing without a physician's order, you are welcome to get tested in adjoining states. Your professional test results will still be valid and should be accepted by any healthcare provider, anywhere.

https://store.personalabs.com/faq


----------



## Iron1

Mythos said:


> What is the rationale behind passing a law that prevents people ordering their own labs? Makes no sense to me. What could possibly be the harm??



From what little information I can gather, it was a power move by insurance companies and doctors. 

Getting your own blood work doesn't put any money into the pockets of either. 
My understanding is that insurance co's lobbied to make it illegal for the sole purpose of lining their pockets. Rumor has it that some doctors even own blood drawing stations. Competition is bad for making as much cash as possible.

Co-pay to see the doc
Blood draw fee
Blood work that costs more through insurance than without it.
The more you want to be tested, the more expensive it gets.

I'd wager money that any doctor in those states would throw out any blood work results that they did not authorize themselves.


----------



## jiorio95

Yea this state does border on communist, after State, Fed and Property I pay almost $.60 of every dollar in taxes.  

Actually, I am in Syracuse and there is a Labcorp here but I need the Dr letter.  

From what I see, I wil probably just drive down to PA once every 3 months (3 hour round trip) and get the test done for $100.  I have a great Dr who gave me TRT @ 200mg/wk, but he passed me off to a urologist for another issue and that guy is a pain in my ass who enjoys have me coming off to see what happens every 6 months.  Talk about terrible.  So now I went underground and will have to make the drive to make sure I can see my numbers.

What a pain in the ass.


----------



## Mythos

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Why can't I get tested in Maryland, New York, New Jersey, Rhode Island or Massachusetts?
> Laws in these states require that any lab work be ordered by your personal physician; a copy of this order must be presented at the laboratory. If your state does not permit laboratory testing without a physician's order, you are welcome to get tested in adjoining states. Your professional test results will still be valid and should be accepted by any healthcare provider, anywhere.
> 
> https://store.personalabs.com/faq



No, I know this, I just wonder how this legislation could be rationalized in to existence. The only thing that I can think of is that they think that people might misinterpret their own lab results.. but that's really silly because at the first sign of abnormality you'd think 99% of people would then follow up with a physician. 
I think these laws violate medical ethics and personal rights. Bottom line. 
Luckily I'm in CO so no problems with this personally..just pisses me off in general.


----------



## Mythos

Iron1 said:


> From what little information I can gather, it was a power move by insurance companies and doctors.
> 
> Getting your own blood work doesn't put any money into the pockets of either.
> My understanding is that insurance co's lobbied to make it illegal for the sole purpose of lining their pockets. Rumor has it that some doctors even own blood drawing stations. Competition is bad for making as much cash as possible.
> 
> Co-pay to see the doc
> Blood draw fee
> Blood work that costs more through insurance than without it.
> The more you want to be tested, the more expensive it gets.
> 
> I'd wager money that any doctor in those states would throw out any blood work results that they did not authorize themselves.



It has to be this...what other reason could there be? It's really baffling to me that these laws could even exist.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Mythos said:


> No, I know this, I just wonder how this legislation could be rationalized in to existence. The only thing that I can think of is that they think that people might misinterpret their own lab results.. but that's really silly because at the first sign of abnormality you'd think 99% of people would then follow up with a physician.
> I think these laws violate medical ethics and personal rights. Bottom line.
> Luckily I'm in CO so no problems with this personally..just pisses me off in general.



How else does every other piece of legislation pass.....the almighty $$$$


----------



## gymrat827

DocDePanda187123 said:


> How else does every other piece of legislation pass.....the almighty $$$$



yep....dollars n cents.  $$


----------

